# March Photo Contest



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Our February winner *dmsl* has chosen a great theme for March:* "Leaping Into The Leap Year"*. So let's see all the awesome action shots of our Goldens leaping and jumping for joy (which we know they love to do). 

You must have 25 posts to enter and if you have already won this year, you are not eligible. We'll take entries until March 23rd.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SQUEE!!! This is going to be a fun month<:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is my entry...........Lincoln!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to *dmsl!*

This is going to be a fun month, great photos already entered. Really looking forward to seeing all the entries.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I took this one last weekend of BaWaaJige.


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks guys....can't believe we won last month & love the entries so far!! What fun pics!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's a very young Jacksipants doing a pretty enthusiastic front...  










I was going to submit one of these pics, but I was afraid they looked too much like a zombie bear coming out of hibernation or something.  I thought everyone needed a Friday laugh though.


----------



## Gator (Nov 2, 2009)

Great contest theme for a 2-year old dog with hip dysplasia...


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Gator said:


> Great contest theme for a 2-year old dog with hip dysplasia...


Maybe next Photo contest. Why don,t you take picture of her jumping up on people all the time in your post. Don,t have to be airborne to be in contest. (Leaping or jumping for joy)


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Gator said:


> Great contest theme for a 2-year old dog with hip dysplasia...


It's kind of like the winter contests with people who live in areas without snow. You just do the best you can with what you have.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I finally feel like I have a good chance on a contest lol. My leapin' lady! 










Just as an added bonus, not included in the contest, here's Mittens leaping. She used to do it when Mojo was a little puppy and he couldn't reach the furniture, and she would try staying as far away from him as possible. Hehe.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Only one entry per person, I assume?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jennifer - the look on her face is CLASSIC<: 

It's like "MINE!!!!"


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie jumping the parking rails at the annual GRRNT picnic. 

And Lilah's picture is just for fun, not entering the contest with hers, lol. Lilah is convinced a lady does not jump around like the boys.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

canine_mommy said:


> Only one entry per person, I assume?


 
How about per dog,


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's my entry of Austin at Lake Murray State Park. It was a fun day. I really couldn't make up my mind on which photo to pick, so many of him jumping or leaping. Decided on this one finally...

*Perfect Combination: Ball + Water + Retriever = Happy but Tired Pup and a day's rest for Mommy*


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

No pics of Kahuna lol.... Just wanna get on this thread so I get updates when every one ELSE posts a pic  Looking awesome so far!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

canine_mommy said:


> Only one entry per person, I assume?


Correct. Only one entry per member, but that picture may contain more than one Golden. So if you have "10 lords a-leapin'" in one photo, by all means enter that.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Heres mine.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

woohoo! great pictures - love the look on their faces mid jumps.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's my entry--Tucker having a ball...literally!


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Jackson at 4 months old with the ultimate prize... broken tennis ball! OMG (Oh My Golden)!!!


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

The photo of jackson is priceless! haha the look in his eyes. Great entries. None of Moose, he is apparently too lazy to jump hahaha.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Keep them coming eveyrone, _*they're all fantatsic.*_ 

This will be another hard month of voting.........


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*The Golden head shot for the win!*


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Megora said:


> Here's a very young Jacksipants doing a pretty enthusiastic front...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the devil-eyed bear...


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great action shots.

Paco in Belgium


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here's Toby leaping for the ball....not bad since his cataracts were pretty advanced by this time:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


>


man - he sure is getting "big air"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sam Dog jumping for a ball


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

His absolute favorite thing to do.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

dexter0125 said:


> His absolute favorite thing to do.


That's a great shot!!! I was wondering if we were going to see any pier diving shots. Woody did it once off the bow of my boat thinking we were in shallow water by the shore. He'd done this many times before but this time there was a drop off he didn't know about and he went completely under water. The look on his face when he surfaced was priceless...if I'd only had my camera ready.

Pete


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> That's a great shot!!! I was wondering if we were going to see any pier diving shots. Woody did it once off the bow of my boat thinking we were in shallow water by the shore. He'd done this many times before but this time there was a drop off he didn't know about and he went completely under water. The look on his face when he surfaced was priceless...if I'd only had my camera ready.
> 
> Pete



Thank you.  We love the water and live on a river so during the summer we swim all the time..hoping to get into dock dogs this year or next year.

I hate you missed that shot, I bet it was priceless.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Great pictures! It's so nice to see all of those happy goldens! Here's Fletcher.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is my wanna be dock dog :


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


>


 
Outstanding shot! Where did he launch from to get that kind of air?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

When Copley sees big fat wild turkies , he takes a serios of explosive leaps into the woods and sometimes he catches so much air it looks like he is flying. . .


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Several years back, Trixie Koontz had a contest or something where you could add a cape to a picture of your dogs. These pics would be perfect.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter0125 said:


> His absolute favorite thing to do.


How did you get Dexter started on leaping into the water? Tucker loves the water but has yet to jump off something into it. We'll toss a ball close to the dock and he'll look at it, then turn around and run back to where he can enter the water using his feet. He looks like he _wants_ to jump in but just hasn't gotten up the nerve yet.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I put him in the water with me to begin with and let him get used to it. To be honest, he was very scared and stood up against the bulk head until I got him out. Then, I left him on the bulk head and swam away and he followed. I taught him to go up and down the steps and he started jumping off the steps first. It took about 4 days of swimming for him to get up the nerve to jump off the pier. I tried throwing the ball, throwing a stick, taking treats with me...everything I could think of. I swam out and just kept talking to him as excited as I could and he FINALLY jumped. Never hesitated again.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok, just to keep this going, here is one of Toby at the beach this morning. Let's see some more! There must be other jumping, bouncing Goldens out there!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Catch me if you can!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker leaping with a stick.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*Leaping and Loving It!*










_All of my favorite things..carrying a stick, leaping a log with my best friend in her ladybug boots, and lots of time in the woods._​


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie isn't much of a jumper, but Abby is a little ball of energy..


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner's Kung Fu move.....


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

*Chester the leaping giant snow dog!*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's Honey, 2 seconds before impact with the fool holding the camera! :doh:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Ivyacres said:


> Here's Honey, 2 seconds before impact with the fool holding the camera! :doh:


Nice red dog you have there


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)




----------

